# Mr Wookie wants to GO



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

<span style="color:#4169e1">Just as I was some what getting over the passing of my Sheila, my Daddy passed away out of the blue. So we had to take a trip north... Mr Wookie was a real trooper and adored by all he met. Anyway, I think this photo of him is so funny I wanted to share it. We were getting ready to go to my Daddy's Memorial Service and Wookie wanted to leave fast, so he just jumped into the first bag he could. Little did he know, that red star bag he's in, is my tote bag for his bag and my purse so he was not gonna stay in that bag at all. Doesn't he look sad? He knows that G-Daddy is gone for now. My Daddy loved Wookie and kept a photo of them together in his wallet, I found out when there. He also had photos of Wookie posted around his office and would tell co-workers or visitors about his GRAND-Dog.











To add to our saddness, Don Kinbacher, Sheila's husband passed away this past weekend. OH, I hope all this stops for a bit now.</span>


----------



## CeeCee's Mom (Sep 14, 2006)

Oh Mel, I am shocked and so sorry to hear about your Father......and then Shelia's husband. You have had more than your share of heartache. 

Aren't you glad you have Mr Wookie to put a smile on your face. He is darling in that bag!!! He wanted to feel safe so he just jumped in and made a gorgeous pic to boot!!!!!


----------



## Maria71 (Sep 25, 2005)

I am so very sorry for your loss of your dad and also of your friend's husband. :grouphug: :grouphug: 

Mr.Wookie is so cute in that bag :wub:


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

So sorry for the loss of your father, Melanie. Wook looks ready to go home.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

:new_shocked: I'm so sorry Melanie :bysmilie: I wish I was there to hug you, it's so hard to not have a dad here. :bysmilie: I'll be praying for you
I was shocked to see that Sheila's husband passed on, what are her kids going to do :bysmilie: losing their mom and dad a few months apart :crying:


----------



## ilovemymaltese (Oct 9, 2008)

Awwwww I love Wookie pictures!!!! :wub: :wub: :wub: I want to meet him in person because he just doesn't look real!

I am sorry for your lost... :grouphug:


----------



## susie and sadie (Jun 22, 2005)

I am so, so sorry for the loss of your father and also for the passing of Sheila's husband. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug: I wish there was more I could say. I am just so sorry.

What a darling Wookie is! I can certainly see why your father loved him so. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## bellapuppy (Dec 1, 2008)

I am so sorry for the loss of your Dad. That is a hard one. Love the picture of Mr. Wookie. Looks like he wasn't taking NO for an answer.


----------



## SicilianRose (Jun 8, 2008)

My deepest and most heartfelt condolences to you and your family. :crying:


----------



## coco (Sep 20, 2006)

Melanie, I'm so very sorry to read about your Dad. Please know you are in my thoughts!


----------



## LUCY N PETS (Apr 21, 2009)

I am so sorry for your loss, both your father and then your friends husband. God must have needed some more angels to help him right now.

Little Wookie jumped into something that he was used to so he would feel at home. Such a cute picture.

Hugs & Kisses for you :grouphug: 
Lucy


----------



## Dixie's Mama (Mar 19, 2008)

I'm so very sorry to read about your father Melanie. Then Sheila's husband on top of everything else. You have had your share of sadness lately and then some. My sincere sympathy.
I haven't seen a Mr. Wookie picture for a long time. His sweet face would lift anyone's spirits. You are lucky you have him to love you. 
:grouphug:


----------



## frankie (Mar 6, 2008)

he is too cute. :wub: :wub: 

i am so sorry for your loss.

hug.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I am so sorry for all of the sad things that have happened to you this year. It seems to be a really bad year for a lot of people, myself included. Hug your beautiful little Wookie, and we'll all pray for better times.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

My condolences on the loss of your Dad, and special friends...Sheila and Don. 
(((Melanie)))


----------



## MalteseJane (Nov 21, 2004)

So sorry Melanie for your losses. If everything really happens in 3's, it should stop now. You had your three losses. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## Kara (Apr 29, 2007)

So sorry for your loss.


Mr Wookie does indeed look sad, but very, very gorgeous.


----------



## Lennabella (Mar 29, 2007)

Miss Melanie.

I am so sorry for all the loss you have endured, wow - Sheila's husband followed her, was he sick ?
I am sorry for you dad too - Mr Wookie looks sad in the photo - what a lovely thing to find in his wallet a pic of our own Wookitini ...hope this is all for a long time Mel, RIP all. :grouphug: :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Condolences Mel on the loss of your friends and your dad. Mr. Wookie looks like he is sitting on ready.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Melanie I tried to pm you, you need to clear your pms.


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

:grouphug: :grouphug: Sending prayers and love, Mel.
I am SO SO sorry .


----------



## thinkpink (Sep 25, 2004)

I thought about you over the weekend and thought it's been awhile since we've seen Wookie. I guess there was a reason you crossed my mind. I'm so sorry for all you're going through and I hope many joyful moments are coming your way. :grouphug:


----------



## LitGal (May 15, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your dad; he sounds like such a warm and loving man. How sad about Sheila's husband.
I hope the ever-charming Mr. Wookie can bring you some joy.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Mel! I am so sorry to hear all of this. It seems almost too much to bear, wish I could help you in some way. 

If there's anyone who can help you still find joy, it's Mr. Wookie. He can make anyone smile. Gosh he's adorable....I wish we had more time in Florida on our last visit - just bad timing, I guess....I'll be back sometime.


----------



## maggieh (Dec 16, 2007)

I'm so very sorry for the losses you've experienced. Hugs and prayers are headed your way.


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

I'm sorry for your losses, Mr. Wookie is there for you.


----------



## MaxxandSophia'sMommy (Jan 17, 2008)

I am so very sorry for your loss. I will be keeping you and your family in my prayers. I can't imagine what your going through. You are truly blessed with Mr. Wookie to help you heal.


God Bless, 

Talli


----------



## lillykins (Oct 15, 2007)

:sorry:
I am so sorry for your loss. 
I cannot imagine my life without my father in it. 
He turned 87 on Sunday.

My heart is breaking for you. . .


----------



## mom2bijou (Oct 19, 2006)

I'm so sorry for your loss Melanie. I"m sure Mr. Wookie is a great comfort to you. Sending prayers that your heart will heal in time.


----------



## bellasmummy (Apr 8, 2009)

I am so so sorry to hear about your loss. What a hard time you have been having  I do love the pic of your little one though. So cute


----------



## theboyz (Jan 10, 2007)

Mel, Bob and I are so sorry for your loss. Yes, Mr. Wookie looks so sad...they know and he will miss his Grandpa.


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

i'm so sorry Mel.... U and ur family are in my prayers rayer: 

I'm also so shocked to learn the passing of Sheila's husband... god bless their family... didnt they have children... I hope they find comfort rayer:


----------



## mysugarbears (Aug 13, 2007)

Mel i'm so sorry to hear about the passing of your father and Sheila's husband. :grouphug: Was Sheila's husband ill, i just feel for their children losing both parents in a matter of months. Hugs to you my friend. :hugging: 

Mr. Wookie looks sad sitting in the bag waiting to go. What a little angel he is and i know with his love he will help you with all your going through at the moment.


----------



## Deborah (Jan 8, 2006)

I am so very sorry for all of your losses. That is a lot to go through. You are in my thoughts and prayers.

With deepest sympathy,
Deborah


----------



## bentleyboy (Dec 13, 2006)

I am so sorry for your losses. Its a sad time for you. I am thinking about you during this time.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

He is truly sweet and precious! It appears that he knew you needed a little help making sure you didn't forget him  I am so sorry to hear of all the bad things that have happened in your life recently. Hugs to you!


----------



## CrystalAndZoe (Jul 11, 2006)

You have certainly had a lot to go through lately. I'm so sorry. Please know you are in my prayers. I'm glad you were able to find a bit of a smile in Mr. Wookie. They are such great sources of comfort during those dark times aren't they?


----------



## malteserus (Mar 9, 2009)

We are so sorry to hear about your dad. You and your family are in our thoughts and prayers.

Mr Wookie made all of us smile.


----------



## Missy&Maggie (Jun 17, 2007)

I'm so sorry, Melanie!!!! :smcry: I'll be keeping you and your family in my prayers!!! rayer: :grouphug: rayer: :grouphug: 

I'm glad that you have Wookie to keep your spirits up!!! :yes: He is simple the cutest lil guy!!!! :wub: :wub:


----------



## lovesophie (Jan 28, 2008)

I'm so sorry to hear of your dad's passing. :grouphug:

My thoughts are with you, Mel. (((BIG HUGS)))

Mr. Wookie looks precious, as always. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## diamonds mommy (Feb 2, 2009)

My condolences to you and your family. You will be in my prayers :grouphug:

Mr Wookie looks so adorable in his bag!!! :wub2:


----------



## bonniesmom (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm so very sorry :crying: for all the losses you've experienced in the past few months and send my deepest condolences. I hope you can find some comfort in lots of happy memories of your dad and your dear friends. And I know precious Mr. Wookie will do his best to help you get through this terrible time. :grouphug:


----------



## Alvar's Mom (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss :grouphug: 

Mr Wookie does look sad sitting in the bag :grouphug:


----------



## Maglily (Feb 3, 2009)

This is so sad, I am so sorry for your loss.


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you all for your prayers and thoughts.

Yes, I feel AWFUL for Don and Sheila's five children. I just lost my Daddy, but I had him for all these years... The Kinbacher children lost their Mom when she was only 49 and now just a couple months later their Father, it just seems so cruel to me for them. And they are only 28 - 19... so young to me.

Mr Wookie has been a great help to me, we all are so blessed to have such sensitive and caring doggies. Thank you for your kind words.


----------



## cindy6755 (Mar 20, 2005)

Melanie, I am so sorry for your losses. :grouphug: I hope Mr. Wookie will help keep a smile on your face


----------



## casa verde maltese (Apr 7, 2007)

Oh Melanie I am so sorry for all the sadness that has touched your life these past several months.
:grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

I'm so sorry for the loss of your father. I know the exact pain you feel, as I lost my Daddy earlier this year and didn't handle it well at all. But getting my Roxy has healed me a lot, so I'm sure Mr. Wookie will make the future after grief much better! Just looking at his face is enough to make anyone smile! :wub: 

My prayers go out to you and your family.


----------

